# how old would you baby have to be before you gave them pizza crusts



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

poll has been added, but please explain too :0


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

I chose "other" because I honestly don't know. We're going grain-free until at least a year, hopefully closer to 2 years, so definitely not before that. But unless it's a good, wholegrain crust, I'm not sure I want her eating pizza at all until school-ish age. I've had so many digestive issues all my life from refined grain products, and diabetes on top of that. I want to spare my daughter those issues as best I can.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I make homemade pizza about once a week and DS gets a piece. He has really only been interested in the crust recently though (he is 16mo).


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i chose around solid food time bc my lo stole it off my plate and wouldnt give it back at 6 mo. but i like pps reasons for not doing it yet.


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

That's one of the first items my dd would gnaw on! Totally practical solution if you don't care for pizza crusts. Your baby will thank you.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

I did around 9 months, but regretted it since my baby has eczema and am now not doing grains at all.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

i should add, my little guy won't be getting one until he's about a year old, mostly because at almost 9 months, he's completely uninterested in "real" food. you can hand him a piece of banana and he has a blast smashing it and throwing it, but not one little bit of it gets in his mouth.









the reason i started the poll was a picture on a facebook page. i don't want to give more details yet b/c i don't want to mess with the results, but will give more details in a little while.


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

whenever, really. seems like a good self-feeding snack to me. of course, we're vegan, so don't usually order in pizza, but if i made some, i really can't see why i wouldn't. none of us are sensitive to grains at all. i might wait for longer if we had any concerns about that.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I started doing homemade pizza at 7-8 months for her and will now give her a whole slice (cut up, of course) of leftover order out (unless I ate it all up!)


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

We have homemade pizza and a movie every Friday night and my 3.5 mo. old will be eating pizza in a few months. I know my middle son was eating whole pieces of pizza around 8-9 mos.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

This was one of the first things we gave DS to gnaw on, I voted 6 months or so. BUT it is brick oven sort of pizza from a local bistro, not delivery or frozen pizza. now at 11 months he will eat small pieces with cheese and sauce on it. He hasn't seemed to have any issues with grains and there isn't a family history of food allergies.

ETA: I am one of those people who have posted pictures of her child eating pizza crust on FB


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn (Jan 14, 2008)

Grain free for min 1 year....longer if I can. I'm not worried about pizza crust vs another grain because I make my own as healthy with good ingredients.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Whenever I start grains... breads, pitas, pancake, pizza crust are all in the same category for me... I make all my own of those so I know what is in them...


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

If it was my own homemade pizza-- as soon as they are physically able to manage it. So maybe seven or eight months? Mine is only soaked whole wheat flour, olive oil, salt, and water, so there's nothing worrisome in there, to me-- although some folks avoid grains in the first year, I don't. I go for whole grains that have been soaked or fermented to be more digestible.

But commercial pizza? It depends on where it's from. I have an ingredient list from my favorite pizza parlor, because of DS's allergies. They obviously don't soak their flour, and it's white flour, but there's nothing objectionable in there. So maybe I'd wait a few more months, but maybe not. Let's say 9 or 10 months???

If I didn't know what was in it, like if it was pizza at a party at someone's house, or if it was something like Papa Johns or Dominos that has who-knows-what in it? I might try and stall baby, and offer something else, but by around 18 months I wouldn't stop them, unless there were obvious issues like an allergy.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

5 months, both my kids started solids around then. I know for a fact that it was the first thing we really gave DS because he was screaming bloody murder until we gave him one.

It's a great thing for them to gnaw on. Obviously it is a very personal choice considering how many are not giving any grain products.

My DS does have an allergy to sesame seeds, but that wasn't discovered until he was 10 months and ate hummus, so I don't relate that to him sucking on pizza crust at 5 months.

It's funny our local little pizza place has pics of their kids as little babies with bibs, holding giant pieces of pizza and sucking on them.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

7 months...








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...y/100_3296.jpg Yup thats my LO gumming down a pizza hut crust at my older DD birthday party. It was the one "treat" she got during that day its not something I'd make a huge habit of but we also don't eat pizza (especially take out) often..
shes ate the whole thing BTW there wasn't a single slobbery bit left...









Deanna


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

right away at 6 months. like pp, i would give her a crust to gnaw on to keep her occupied if she wasn't eating other foods. i think they're great to gnaw on and we didn't delay any foods (except honey).


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

We waited until recently...but he had dairy issues until a month or so ago so it was because of that...


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I think that was pretty early, when she just started experimenting with solids a little.


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

DD has been eating bits and pieces of pizza crust since she was about 7-8 months old. I've never given her the entire crust because that's my favorite part, LOL! But I do pinch off pieces for her to eat.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Terrilein* 
That's one of the first items my dd would gnaw on! Totally practical solution if you don't care for pizza crusts. Your baby will thank you.









This! Had some pizza in his little fist at 5 months. At 7.5 months my baby is REALLY into food. I think I bought about 5 little "jars" purees and he only ate one completely. The rest were a few bites and then nothing. He gets table food with us now - little bits - soft things - and pizza crusts. He really likes them. I think it feels good on the gums.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

to fill in a bit of background on the facebook comment - i didn't mean to make others feel bad! -

i was browsing through an album of photos of my great-niece and was surprised by several photos. she's 5 1/2 months old, and when the pizza crust one was taken i'd bet she was just over 5 months. i was SO shocked, to be honest, because it would never occur to me to give one to a baby that young.

i'm not even going to post my rant about her eating her "first halloween candy" photos...


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Catubodua* 
she's 5 1/2 months old, and when the pizza crust one was taken i'd bet she was just over 5 months. i was SO shocked, to be honest, because it would never occur to me

I know what you mean, but when they start grabbing it out of your hands and off your plate as your holding them in your lap, you kinda think - oh what the heck! I didn't plan to give pizza at that age - I planned on purees, but it just didn't work out that way.

PS. He steals food from his day care workers as well. That's how I finally gave up on purees.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

The first and third kid had pizza crusts the next time we had pizza after they started solids (so probably 10 months for dd and 6 months for ds2.) With ds1 (the second kid) I delayed all allergens until he was close to one so he was probably 12 months when he first got pizza crust.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Catubodua* 
i'm not even going to post my rant about her eating her "first halloween candy" photos...









DS had a lollipop while we were out for halloween. and marshmallows. This is NOT an everyday occurence, but still . . .

will say, had he only been 6 months old, I would not have, but he is almost a year, and that makes a little bit of difference.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I think my DD's first pizza crust was at seven months? She loves it. I make our pizzas from scratch, but wouldn't really care if she ate one from a pizza shop. We are doing baby-led solids, so allowing her to chew on pretty much anything from our plates that she likes.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Catubodua* 

i was browsing through an album of photos of my great-niece and was surprised by several photos. she's 5 1/2 months old, and when the pizza crust one was taken i'd bet she was just over 5 months. i was SO shocked, to be honest, because it would never occur to me to give one to a baby that young.


My DD ripped a ham sandwich out of my hands at about 5 months, this was after weeks of trying to keep it food out of her mouth. She grabbed that sandwich and started gnawing on it. It made her the happiest baby on the block at that moment.

I get what you are saying, but is it really that shocking? Nah, it's just a different choice than you'd make.

I've seen worse from my IL's, they do some bat sh*t crazy food stuff that I don't agree with at.all.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Around when they started solid food. That was around 6 months for dd and around a year for ds1. DS2 had dairy issues, so he the only pizza he had for a long time was Amy's Vegan garlic pizza, and he would eat the whole thing (not just crust) starting at around 10 months.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Same time as everything else - ~6-9 months


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I give mine crust when they've been interested in eating and holding finger foods, somewhere between 7-8 months. I make homemade whole grain crust though and so I feel more comfortable with that. But then we don't have a history of grain intolerance and so I don't really worry about holding off on grains.


----------



## RaeDyCo (Jul 21, 2010)

If I actually made homemade whole grain pizza dough, I would consider before 1 year but since that isn't going to happen







and we just order it in, I said 1 year or later. I just try to keep unknown foods out of my baby's diet until after a year.

* I know there isn't anything "magical" about the year mark but it is just something I feel more comfortable with.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Probably around 7-8 months here? Whenever we first had pizza after he started solids. It wouldn't really alarm me to see a younger baby eating one, either - they're good for chewing/gumming.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

If she wants to knaw on a pizza crust I don't think it'll hurt her every once in a while. She's 9 months old.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Catubodua* 
i was browsing through an album of photos of my great-niece and was surprised by several photos. she's 5 1/2 months old, and when the pizza crust one was taken i'd bet she was just over 5 months. i was SO shocked, to be honest, because it would never occur to me to give one to a baby that young.

We delay solids until 6 mos. (or do our best to!) but my second son literally climbed onto the table (from his high chair) and grabbed a big handful of chili and spaghetti and started chowing down on it at 5 months. If I hadn't been so shocked that I grabbed it away and ran to wash it off his hands, I'd have taken a picture. It was very funny once I realized it wasn't actually a big deal. He had a 3 yr. old brother and was crawling well at 5 mos., so he probably got more than that. I wouldn't be surprised if he had PBJ crusts before 6 mos., but what you don't know can't hurt you, right?
I'm on baby #3 now and would probably let her try solids if she wanted to at 5 mos. if I didn't already know she has food allergies.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

My DD has gummed pizza crusts from our local pizzaria. It was great and kept her occupied for he entire meal. She might have ingested all of about 1 tbsp of the actual crust. The rest was in the highchair.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

My eight month old has had them since we introduced wheat around 7 months.







With my first baby, I was very strict about introducing one thing at a time and making sure I knew all the ingredients of everything, but this time my willpower has failed. He started grabbing for food at 3 months, and I made him wait until 6 months, poor baby, so I think I used up all my resistance.


----------



## bluebunny (Jul 14, 2006)

First child? Over a year.
Third child? 8-9 months.


----------



## Calee (May 10, 2008)

My DS2 has been gnawing on pizza crust since about 7 months probably....


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

Pizza crusts and frozen bagels, too from about 6 mos onwards. She loves them. No allergies here.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

5-6 months probably. No history of food sensativities so when they grab it and eat, they get to keep it. My DD (4 mo at the time) pried open a Tupperware and ate a pb&j before I even knew what was happening. After that, not much stopped her!


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

I would allow playing / gnawing on it early but I would severely limit commercial or pre-prepared crusts because of salt. Babies kidneys aren't able to process the amount of salt that an adult can and pizza crusts can have a LOT of salt.


----------

